# UFS no partitions found



## HD Scania (Sep 23, 2018)

I have these days installed FreeBSD using UFS manual partitioning, all things are ok, but the EFI drivers always say `UFS: no partitions found` (then always forward to a ZFS system), whereas my `/boot/loader.conf` and `/boot/loader.rc` are always empty then I need guides for writing them.


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 23, 2018)

Let the installer create the partitions and try again.
Come back here if the problem persists.


----------

